
Multiprocessing vs. Threading in Python - headalgorithm
https://blog.floydhub.com/multiprocessing-vs-threading-in-python-what-every-data-scientist-needs-to-know/
======
impulse101
Awesome article. I finally feel like I understand everything (in a limited
sense) about multi-threading/processing.

